
Ask HN: NET Core a Viable Alternative to Django and Rails? - atrudeau
I&#x27;ve done a fair bit of web development in Django, Rails, and Laravel, but recently have been working on some C# desktop applications. I&#x27;ve found C# delightful to use. LINQ in particular is absolutely wonderful. I was wondering if anybody has experience with using .NET Core as an alternative to Django et al? I love almost everything about Django, except for the lack of static typing due to Python. I would like an ORM that offers composable queries, migrations,  and a built-in administration interface like Django offers.
======
smt88
I find .NET Core to be much better than Django. EF Core is great and mature.

The admin interface isn't built in, but the C# ecosystem is huge, and you can
easily find one that suits your needs.

When considering language usability, safety, ecosystem, stability, support,
performance, and popularity together, I wouldn't use any other stack. I want
to use F# or Rust, but I'm worried I won't be able to hire enough people who
know them already.

~~~
bishala
Couldn't agree more. .NET core is amazing. I generally use Ruby with
microframeworks like Roda for most of my projects. But now after spending some
time with ASP.NET Core, I don't think I would want to do any web project in a
dynamically typed language/framework. The tooling is also awesome with ASP.Net
Core.

------
philonoist
The main contention in industry is - It is not a viable alternative unless it
has robust support for non-Windows based OS.

I can't wrestle with them but I don't have to. I am comfortable with Windows.

~~~
bishala
I would say the support is pretty good for non-Windows based OSes already.
Giants like Bing and Tencent have been using .NET Core in production for some
time now.

------
claudiug
I've play a little bit with netcore but I still have the feeling that people
are more for enterprise business and not so much packages. I like more the
rails/django community :)

biased opinion :)

------
vkaku
Look at AutoMapper for .Net

